# PHILA,PA-(PACCA)F-10 YR.QUEENIE-VERY DEPRESSED!!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wed Jun 11, 2008 8:00 am (PDT) Queeny is another owner surrender. She is about 10. She is very sad
and depressed since she got to the shelter. She is calm, walks great
on a leash, and is just overwhelmed and very confused as to why she is
there. I've been waiting/hoping for a rescue to take her, but it's
been at least 2 weeks. She will keep getting passed over by adopters,
since she's old. The shelter is completely full, and they are euthing
healthy animals because the intake rate is so high, and I'm worried
about her chances.
You can email me directly, or [email protected]. Thanks.

Photos:
http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/phillydogrescue/photos/view/3a0b?b=14
http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/phillydogrescue/photos/view/3a0b?b=15
http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/phillydogrescue/photos/view/3a0b?b=16


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you need a log on (username and password) to view those pictures


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I know Cindy...I couldn't see them either. I just posted the email I got...if anyone can get the pics that would be great!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The picture of Queenie on the PAWS Petfinder, looks like this dog that already has a thread:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=709588&page=3#Post709588

Petfinder Listing for PAWS
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11036091

Is this the same dog?


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: PHILA,PA-(PACCA)F-10 YR.QUEENIE-VERY DEPRESSED*

Yes, it's the same dog. I'm closing this duplicate thread. Thanks.


----------

